# Red Belly Piranha With Serrasalmus Magulatus



## piranhas2 (Nov 2, 2010)

in an aquarium about 450lt can i put 4 red belly with one serasalmus magulatus?
without possible death?
has anyone of you tried this before?
the aquarioum is gonna be biotopic of rio ***** river with a little plants and hideouts
the fishes will be in the same size.do you think maybe the whole togetherliving between the bellys and the serrasalmus is gonna be dangerous for the magulatus cause the magulatus price is about 200euros 15cm its not cheap.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

I also say no, you will eventually have casualties.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well you can, but you shouldn't... not a good idea...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't risk 200 euros for it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

piranhas2 said:


> in an aquarium about 450lt can i put 4 red belly with one serasalmus magulatus?
> without possible death?
> has anyone of you tried this before?
> the aquarioum is gonna be biotopic of rio ***** river with a little plants and hideouts
> the fishes will be in the same size.do you think maybe the whole togetherliving between the bellys and the serrasalmus is gonna be dangerous for the magulatus cause the magulatus price is about 200euros 15cm its not cheap.


serasalmus magulatus? Serrasalmus marginatus?

Though it may be possible there is a possiblity of death for some of the fish. If you try it be aware cannibilism is a real risk.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Are you talking about a Marginatus or Maculatus. I tried Doing a solo Mac with 5 Reds before and woke up the next morning with only 3 reds and a Mac. I think you would have better luck with a Mac than a Marg. but either way I wouldnt try it cause you will have losses.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

has anyone tried a shoal of reds with a black diamond. didnt ash have this mix in one of his tanks?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

SandNukka15 said:


> has anyone tried a shoal of reds with a black diamond. didnt ash have this mix in one of his tanks?


Pygos + Rhombeus is a NO NO...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

SandNukka15 said:


> has anyone tried a shoal of reds with a black diamond. didnt ash have this mix in one of his tanks?


Yes Ash had my 13" Peru Rhom in with a bunch of Reds and Cariba. I had kept that Rhom with my Reds for 6 months or so before I sold him to Ash. Here are some pics from when I had that Rhom in with my reds and Cariba. Enjoy


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe it worked for you for a while TBP... but 99.99% of Rhom + Pygo "shoaling" will fail in the long term... miserably...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Maybe it worked for you for a while TBP... but 99.99% of Rhom + Pygo "shoaling" will fail in the long term... miserably...


I agree 100% with you but the Rhom had a disfigured lower Jaw, his lower lip grew over his teeth and pushed his teeth down. I did operated on him twice to remove the growth but it just kept growing back. He couldnt even eat unless I cut his food into bit size chucks so I knew he couldnt do anything to my Pygo's. Look at his lower lip and you can see what Im talking about.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a very interesting malformation... never seen this before... in this case it is obvious you give him a better life than wild life, since he wouldn't make it out there...


----------

